# Top Malinois Breeders in The U.S.



## Shawn Reed

After reading another thread, I was wondering who do you guys and gals think are the top breeders of Mali's in the U.S.?


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Shawn Reed said:


> After reading another thread, I was wondering who do you guys and gals think are the top breeders of Mali's in the U.S.?


You first


----------



## Guest

http://www.vanguardk9.com/


----------



## Ben Colbert

Depends on what your definition of top is.

The U.S.A. always does extremely well at the Olympics but that's probably because it has 300mil people vs Switzerland's 7mil. Larger talent pool means more talent. You know what I'm saying?


----------



## Shawn Reed

Mike Scheiber said:


> You first


I really don't think my opinion is as valuable as others, considering I am new to the working dog world. That's why I asked. I wanted to hear some opinions from people who have been doing this for a bunch of years and have seen a lot of different dogs from different breeders(which I have not).


----------



## Michele Moore

Top breeder for what? Your question is too subjective. The type of dog I want may not be the type of dog someone else wants. Or you could mean top breeder as far as contracts. health guarantees, etc.
You may want to clarify what you are asking.


----------



## Shawn Reed

Michele Moore said:


> Top breeder for what? Your question is too subjective. The type of dog I want may not be the type of dog someone else wants. Or you could mean top breeder as far as contracts. health guarantees, etc.
> You may want to clarify what you are asking.


I kinda thought it was too after I posted it. Top breeder for protection sports and with good health and contracts.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

It's me. I am the top.


----------



## Shawn Reed

I think I should've labled this thread "who is your favorite Malinois breeder and Why"?


----------



## will fernandez

most of the best ones are on this forum--my plug for a discounted price on any future pups


----------



## Guest

Shawn Reed said:


> I think I should've labled this thread "who is your favorite Malinois breeder and Why"?


 
maybe change it to bloodline, anyone can breed pups


----------



## Shawn Reed

Jody Butler said:


> maybe change it to bloodline, anyone can breed pups


That's what I meant. What bloodlines are people's favorites and why? Thanks


----------



## Harry Keely

Jody Butler said:


> http://www.vanguardk9.com/


Thats just ****ed up dude, hey I think seriousk9 is the top NOT HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mo Earle

I'll say it, in my opinion the best Malinois breeder in the U.S. is Logan Haus Kennel with Mike Suttle....I have a Malinois from him- as do some of the guys I train with...and the dog I got from him as a puppy... is just awesome!!!....currently I have 5 other Mals- and had a few others over the years that have since passed on, some brought over from Europe, some from the U.S. but this dog from his kennel, is just perfect!!


----------



## Christopher Jones

The top breeder of Malinois for IPO might not be the best for FR. And the best FR breeders might not the best for Police. And the best KNPV lines might not be the best for IPO.........and on it goes.


----------



## Harry Keely

Christopher Jones said:


> The top breeder of Malinois for IPO might not be the best for FR. And the best FR breeders might not the best for Police. And the best KNPV lines might not be the best for IPO.........and on it goes.


Couldn't agree more, well put. You should try to find a GOOD breeder that breeds for certain traits / gentics and has the know how and a backround of training and producing the end results that you are specifically looking for. I wouldn't look for a police dog from a schutzhund person and vice versa JMO. Imprinting and training methods are complete opposites as the pup grows and progresses.


----------



## Harry Keely

Like somebody I think already stated you got the right hitters on here for all your needs and wants=D>


----------



## Dana McMahan

Just going on quality of dogs I have seen ....

Loups du Soleil has a proven track record across multiple disciplines, with dogs competing at World Level in multiple disciplines. I've seen a ton of their dogs and really like what they produce. 

Les Ombres Valeureux has been producing some really nice impressive dogs (Ring/SchH). 

du Ciel Rouge just because I like the bloodlines they are mixing (similar breedings to LDS mixing in Ot Vitosha dogs). 

du Dantero has dogs successful in multiple disciplines, very well rounded dog and just from what I have seen, Kadi is great for supporting and keeping track of her puppy people. 

Barriques has brought in several superb quality dogs for breeding and they are consistently doing well in Ring sport. Definitely a lot of dog but I know several people doing well with their Barriques dogs and seen several go into police work, PP, etc.


----------



## Dave Martin

Nice breakdown, Dana. Thanks for sharing your insight.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Dana Williams said:


> \
> du Dantero has dogs successful in multiple disciplines, very well rounded dog and just from what I have seen, Kadi is great for supporting and keeping track of her puppy people.


To me, you don't just pick a breeder because you like the combo of sire and dam, though that's a big part of it. That's why I'd put a plug in for Kadi. I got pretty much exactly the dog I wanted. High drive, bidability, clear headed for the most part, not handler aggressive, a bit of a clown, affectionate, ability to dabble in whatever looks fun (we're actively training in 3 rather different sports), and health testing. Vets and vet students are notorious for ending up with dogs with lots of health problems, so that's just what I wanted to avoid. 8-[ ;-)


----------



## Christopher Jones

I think the best way to do it this. First work out what type of character you like in a dog. Then decide what venue you want to take the dog to. Find out what bloodlines and breeders are known for breeding those types of dogs. Then go look at the dogs.


----------



## Guest

Jody Butler said:


> http://www.vanguardk9.com/


I was being sarcastic for those who didn't get it...

I think there are good breeders all over here as well as overseas, but what it comes down to is, what are you looking for? One kennel/breeder may produce a line that is notorious or wll known for xxxxx and smaller compact animals, while another may be known for something else. Everyone has a preference. We can debate the best and favorites all day, but we all have different disciplines and goals. I like honestly and character in a breeder/kennel, but I also like to see the health and welfare of all the dogs and the kennel itself. Track records of proven results is a plus. 

Overall, we may agree on a few breeders/bloodlines, but realisticly we all look for something different in our dogs. Not all breeders and bloodlines are suited for all people.


----------



## Guest

Christopher Jones said:


> I think the best way to do it this. First work out what type of character you like in a dog. Then decide what venue you want to take the dog to. Find out what bloodlines and breeders are known for breeding those types of dogs. Then go look at the dogs.


 
thats what I was saying....=D>


----------



## Jonathan Katz

I vote Barriques Malinois.


----------



## Guest

Jonathan Katz said:


> I vote Barriques Malinois.


Yeah and Step Obrien out west as well. www.louycn.com


----------



## shawn davenport

Jody Butler said:


> Yeah and Step Obrien out west as well. www.louycn.com


http://loucyn.com/


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas

I dont know all the breeders of Malinois in the US but this are the ones that i like, in no particular order 

Loucyn Malinois http://www.loucyn.com/

Dantero Kennels http://www.dantero.com/

Ombres Valereux http://www.pawsnclaws.us/malindex.htm

I really Like Mike Suttle Breeding but you asked Malinois Breeders, and as we know Mike Breeds with KNPV lines, and they use Mix Breedings on almost all their Breedings, Dutch x Mal , Also Mike does.


----------



## Kevin Walsh

Cesar A. Flores Dueñas said:


> I dont know all the breeders of Malinois in the US but this are the ones that i like, in no particular order
> 
> Loucyn Malinois http://www.loucyn.com/
> 
> Dantero Kennels http://www.dantero.com/
> 
> Ombres Valereux http://www.pawsnclaws.us/malindex.htm
> 
> I really Like Mike Suttle Breeding but you asked Malinois Breeders, and as we know Mike Breeds with KNPV lines, and they use Mix Breedings on almost all their Breedings, Dutch x Mal , Also Mike does.


I don't want to speak for Mike, but I know he has a few registered Mal's that he has been trying to get some pups out of due to demand for registered dogs. Rudy and Brit...
http://loganhauskennels.com/breeding_program


----------



## Geoff Empey

Jonathan Katz said:


> I vote Barriques Malinois.


I always liked Waleed's breeding program, to bad he is out of it as it is one of those things that he did really well. 

His bloodlines are still available through Loucyn, Hammerhaus and LaForge and maybe others. I am very partial to 'LaForge' Konnie Hien's kennel she bought 2 brood females off of Waleed when he wound down his breeding program. http://www.laforgemalinois.com/index.html Her stud dog is the amazing Ernny Mi-Ji from Slovakia I really like this dog. Well worth a look.


----------



## Martine Loots

Geoff Empey said:


> I always liked Waleed's breeding program, to bad he is out of it as it is one of those things that he did really well.
> 
> His bloodlines are still available through Loucyn, Hammerhaus and LaForge and maybe others. I am very partial to 'LaForge' Konnie Hien's kennel she bought 2 brood females off of Waleed when he wound down his breeding program. http://www.laforgemalinois.com/index.html Her stud dog is the amazing Ernny Mi-Ji from Slovakia I really like this dog. Well worth a look.


Yes, Konnie bought 2 excellent females and her pups are very promising!


----------



## Shawn Reed

Thank's for all the great comments. I know this thread wasn't thought out well on my part. LOL

I am going through Michael Ellis. I have a deposit down for a Loups du Soleil puppy due to be born the end of January. It's the "H" litter Shrike Loups du Soleil x Ruckus Ot Vitosha. Since I went out to his school I saw adult dogs and puppy's from his line. I even got to work with some of the puppy's when I was there and played a little tug with Jou Jou an adult female. I really liked them a lot. Going to do Mondio with this dog. It will be my first time doing ring. 

I have a guy who will be teaching me how to train this dog for this venue. I have a plan. I can't wait to start!!

The reason I asked my initial question is b/c I wanted to see who else was out there. I am really interested in learning as much as I can about different bloodlines. I know most of the people on here know 100X more than me about this. So again Thanks to those who answered.


----------



## Dave Martin

Awesome stuff, Shawn. Best of luck with the new puppy and your start in Mondio. Please share some pics whenever you get the puppy home.


----------



## Debbie Skinner

The ladies are out numbering the guys breeding working mals :-\"


----------



## Christopher Jones

Debbie Skinner said:


> The ladies are out numbering the guys breeding working mals :-\"


 I think its the same with Dobes in NA.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

WOW, that was a nice slam. Ouch.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Good luck with Mondio. It is a great sport. Who are you training with ?


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WOW, that was a nice slam. Ouch.


The % of women breeding mals part or that he mentioned the % of women breeding Dobies and Mals? Can't keep up with you. :-s Or ??


----------



## Shawn Reed

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Good luck with Mondio. It is a great sport. Who are you training with ?


Mondio appealed to me big time. I am really excited to start. I'll be training with Jimmy Fortunato. Thanks.


----------

